# GEA Bike Trail, Italy



## florencebiketours (Sep 16, 2014)

July 1, 2017.
2nd edition.
The Great Apennine Excursion MTB unsupported ultratrail.
The first ridgeline unsupported bikepacking event in Europe.
The hardest elevation/km rate bikepacking event in Europe.
550 km, 22.000 m elevation, through 9 natural parks, 37 passes, 90% offroad, 65% ridgeline sigletrack.
gea.bike - Home










Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

